# Dante Boys or girls name?



## Becyboo__x

Is Dante a boys or girls name
sorry if this is obvious i just haven't a clue!


----------



## LoolaBear

Definitely a boys name IMO


----------



## bonjo808

boy


----------



## Lisa1981

Boy.


----------



## Mummy2B21

Boy, My friend had a lil boy named dante he passed away last year :(


----------



## Mickey1994

Boy!


----------

